# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HSL:n bussiliikenteen kilpailutus 37/2015

## Rehtori

18.8. päätetävänä HSL:n hallituksessa seuraavan kierroksen järjestäminen.

Tarjouskilpailuun 37/2015 tulevat liikenteen kohteet ja linjat ovat

Kohde 207

112 Tapiola - Matinkylä
112N Tapiola - Friisilänaukio
118 Tapiola - Suurpelto - Lasilaakso
118B Tapiola - Suurpelto
125 Tapiola - Kuitinmäki - Espoonlahti
125B Tapiola - Kuitinmäki
125N Kamppi - Latokaski

Kohde 208

134 Matinkylä - Tuomarila
134N Kamppi - Tuomarila
136 Matinkylä - Tuomarila 
160 Matinkylä - Latokaski
161 Matinkylä - Tillinmäki

Kohde 209

143 Matinkylä - Soukanniemi 
145 Matinkylä - Suvisaaristo
147 Matinkylä - Kivenlahti
147N Kamppi - Kivenlahti
150 Matinkylä - Kivenlahti
150N Kamppi - Saunalahti
164 Matinkylä - Saunaniemi
165 Matinkylä - Kauklahti
165N Kamppi - Kauklahti
166 Vantinmäki - Kauklahti - Espoonkartano

Kohde 210

531 Matinkylä - Jorvi
531B Matinkylä - Kuitinmäki
542 Soukka - Jorvi

Kohde 211

532 Matinkylä - Leppävaara
533 Matinkylä - Järvenperä

Kohde 212

543 Leppävaara - Kivenlahti

Kohde 213

548 Tapiola - Jupperi
549 Tapiola - Jupperi
118N Kamppi - Suurpelto - Jorvi

Kohde 214

20 Lauttasaari - Katajaharju
21 Vattuniemi - Erottaja 
21B Vattuniemi - Ruoholahti

Kohde 215

64 Rautatientori - Itä-Pakila
65 Rautatientori - Veräjälaakso
66 Rautatientori - Länsi- Pakila
67 Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki
67N Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki
67V Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki

h64:n liikenne 1.1.2018 alkaen. Sopimukset 7+3 vuotta, mutta kohteissa 209 ja 212 4-7+3 vuotta (länsimetro). 

Kilpailutuksessa yhteensä 198 - 206 autoa arkipäivinä.

Kilpailukierroksella 37/2015 HSL ottaa käyttöön rajoituksen liikenteen enimmäismäärälle, jonka yksi tarjoava yritys tai samaan konserniin tai tarjousyhteenliittymään kuuluvat yritykset voivat tältä tarjouskilpailukierrokselta voittaa. Kilpailukierroksella hankittavan liikenteen kokonaismäärä on poikkeuksellisen suuri. Rajoituksen tavoitteena on edistää ja turvata kilpailutilanteen säilymistä pääkaupunkiseudun bussiliikennemarkkinoilla sekä alentaa suuren liikennemäärän haltuunotosta ja muuttuneiden reittien liikenteen aloituksesta aiheutuvaa tuotannollista riskiä liikenteenhoidon laadulle. Rajoitus on EU:n uuden hankintadirektiivin tavoitteiden ja menettelytapojen mukainen. Enimmäismäärän rajoitusta voidaan säätää jatkossa kilpailukierroksittain. Vastaavanlaista rajoitusta on käyttänyt Kuopion kaupunki toimivaltaisena viranomaisena kilpailuttaessaan bussiliikenteensä.

Yhden tarjoajan hyväksi voidaan tällä kilpailukierroksella ratkaista sopimuskohteita enintään 110 linja-auton liikenteen verran. Mikäli kaikkien kilpailukierroksen kohteiden tarjousvertailun perusteella yksi tarjoaja voittaisi sopimuskohteet, joiden kohdemäärittelyssä ilmoitettu autopäivien lukumäärä yhteensä on suurempi kuin 110, näille kohteille lasketaan erotusluku. Erotusluku on tarjousten vertailupisteytyksessä parhaan ja toiseksi parhaan tarjouksen välisen piste-eron ja kohteen automäärän tulo. Kohteet asetetaan järjestykseen erotusluvun perusteella. Kohteita, joiden erotusluku on pienin, ratkaistaan toiseksi parhaan tarjouksen hyväksi erotusluvun mukaisessa järjestyksessä siihen asti, kunnes yhden tarjoajan voittamien kohteiden yhteenlaskettu automäärä on enintään 110. Näin rajoitusta sovelletaan siten, että muutettujen ratkaisujen yhteisvaikutus tilaajalle on hankintojen kokonaistaloudellisen edullisuuden kannalta mahdollisimman pieni.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kilpailutettavan liikenteen määrää näemmä vähennetään mahdollisilla optioilla: http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2015400-2.HTM

----------


## tohpeeri

Eikö jossain suunnitelmassa ollut, että 20 ajaisi Ruoholahteen, Ruoholahdenrannalle ja 21B Lauttasaaren metroasemalle?

----------


## kuukanko

Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjat on ladattavissa tarjouspalvelu.fi -sivustolta (vaatii rekisteröitymisen). Linkki löytyy hankintailmoituksen lopusta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjat on ladattavissa tarjouspalvelu.fi -sivustolta (vaatii rekisteröitymisen). Linkki löytyy hankintailmoituksen lopusta.


Ihmettelen edelleen Lauttasaaren linjoja.Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa on alkuperäiset linjat mutta HSL:n sivuilla kerrotaan muuttuneista suunnitelmista. Kummassa on totuus?

----------


## vristo

> Ihmettelen edelleen Lauttasaaren linjoja.Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa on alkuperäiset linjat mutta HSL:n sivuilla kerrotaan muuttuneista suunnitelmista. Kummassa on totuus?


Eikös tämä ole länsimetron liityntäbussisuunnitelman mukainen linjasto?

Kohteen 214 linjat ja reitit: 
20 Lauttasaari - Katajaharju	 
21 Vattuniemi - Erottaja 
21B Vattuniemi - Ruoholahti

----------


## KriZuu

> Eikös tämä ole länsimetron liityntäbussisuunnitelman mukainen linjasto?
> 
> Kohteen 214 linjat ja reitit: 
> 20 Lauttasaari - Katajaharju	 
> 21 Vattuniemi - Erottaja 
> 21B Vattuniemi - Ruoholahti


Suunnitelmassa linjat on esitetty näin:

20 Katajaharju - Ruoholahti
21 Vattuniemi - Erottaja
21B Vattuniemi - Lauttasaari

----------


## vristo

> Suunnitelmassa linjat on esitetty näin:
> 
> 20 Katajaharju - Ruoholahti
> 21 Vattuniemi - Erottaja
> 21B Vattuniemi - Lauttasaari


Niinpäs tosiaan onkin. Onhan omituinen juttu.

----------


## santeri82

Helsingin Seudun Liikenne - kuntayhtymä on päättänyt korjata tämän kilpailutuksen tarjouspyyntöä. Kaikki mahdollisesti saapuneet tarjoukset on kumottu, eikä uusia tarjouksia voi jättää ennen kuin hankintayksikkö on julkaissut Hilmaan ja Tarjouspalvelu.fi:hin korjausilmoituksen.

----------


## Karosa

> päättänyt korjata tämän kilpailutuksen tarjouspyyntöä.


Koskeeko tämä oikaisu tuota 110 auton rajoitusta?

----------


## santeri82

KORJAUSILMOITUS
25.8.2015

Poistettu (kohdan I jakso: Hankintaviranomainen) Helsingin Seudun Liikenne - kuntayhtymä nimen jäljessä oleva teksti "testijärjestelmä".Korjattu "sopimus tai hankinnan (hankintojen) lyhyt kuvaus" kohdassa kohteen 214 reittikuvaukset.Lisätty korjaus kohteen 207a suoriteyhteenvedosta.Lisätty linkki Palvelu- ja myyntiohjeeseen.Lisätty ruotsinkieliset liitteet 2, 3 ja 4.

----------


## Karosa

> 112N Tapiola - Friisilänaukio


Olisiko kuitenkin Kamppi - Friisilänaukio?

----------


## Rehtori

> Olisiko kuitenkin Kamppi - Friisilänaukio?


Oikeassa olet. Teksti on kopioitu esityslistasta. Pöytäkirjasta tuo on korjattu Kampiksi.

----------


## HeSa

Kohde 210 - linjat 531 ja 531B: Pitää kai olla Friisilänaukio eikä Matinkylä kuten alunperin ilmoitettu (ainoat linjat Friisilänaukiosta Nokkalan ja Matinkylän kautta päättäriin). Mutta oletettavasti myös korjattu pöytäkirjassa.

----------


## thm

Kohteiden automääriä en löytänyt mistään... olisko jollakulla tietoa siitä, minkälaista kalustoa ja kuinka paljon kuhunkin kohteeseen vaaditaan?

----------


## tkp

Nobina on tehnyt vaatimuksen tarjouspyynnön oikaisemisesta http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2015402-4.HTM

----------


## Melamies

Bulvaaneille taisi tulla töitä.

Espoon bussikioski Oy voi laatia tarjouksensa Nobinan ohjeiden mukaan ja jos voittaa,
Nobina ostaa koko kioskin ennen liikenteen aloittamista.

----------


## KriZuu

Pistetääs nyt vielä kehiin ihan villiä veikkausta.

Kohde 207: Transdev Finland
Kohde 208: Nobina Finland
Kohde 209: Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne
Kohde 210: Nobina Finland
Kohde 211: Nobina Finland
Kohde 212: Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne
Kohde 213: Transdev Finland
Kohde 214: Tammelundin Liikenne
Kohde 215: Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne

----------


## Champion

Onko tietoa milloin kilpailutus kierroksen 37/2015 tulokset ratkeaa?

----------


## Tenava

> Onko tietoa milloin kilpailutus kierroksen 37/2015 tulokset ratkeaa?


8.12 kokouksessa

----------


## Karosa

HSL:n kokouksen 8.12. esityslistassa on kerrottu seuraavaa, omasta mielestä kiinnostavaa;

"Kilpailukierroksella on käytetty liikenteen enimmäismäärän rajoittamista (HSL:n hallitus 18.08.2015), jolloin tarjoaja voi voittaa enintään 110 auton liikenteen."

"Syysliikennekauden alkuun 2016 saadaan vähäpäästöisiä Euro VI -normin täyttäviä uusia busseja 128 kappaletta."

"Osaan busseista matkustamoon tulee myös USB -latauspistokkeita."

Linkki esityslistaan:
http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2015405-2.HTM

----------


## hana

> HSL:n kokouksen 8.12. esityslistassa on kerrottu seuraavaa, omasta mielestä kiinnostavaa;
> 
> "Kilpailukierroksella on käytetty liikenteen enimmäismäärän rajoittamista (HSL:n hallitus 18.08.2015), jolloin tarjoaja voi voittaa enintään 110 auton liikenteen."
> -]


Melkein uskaltaisin väittää, että kyse on Nobinan suurvoitosta.

----------


## vristo

> Melkein uskaltaisin väittää, että kyse on Nobinan suurvoitosta.


Vähemmän liikennettä heillä olisi kuin nyt, vaikka voittaisivat sen maksimimäärän liikennettä (110 auton liikenteen), jonka tällä kierroksella voi voittaa. Yt-neuvottelut on edessä vaikka olisi paras.

----------


## Wito

> "Osaan busseista matkustamoon tulee myös USB -latauspistokkeita."
> 
> Linkki esityslistaan:
> http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2015405-2.HTM


Tämä nyt tuntuu hieman turhalta lyhyeillä paikallisliikenteen linjoilla, ja itse asiassa, monella ihmisellä on nykyään oma USB-akku. Itse ainakin olen sitä mieltä, että tällaiset korkeatasoiset penkin, mitä nyt on tullut useaan autoon HSL-liikenteessä, lisäävät mukavuutta ja halukkuutta käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Itse olen kummastellut, miksi sitä ei voisi vaatia kilpailutuksissa kaikkiin autoihin, onhan se kuitenki kertakustannus nuo penkin, ja luulisi, ettei se nyt suhteellisen paljon vaikuttaisi liikennöitsijöiden tarjouksien hintatasoon.

----------


## hana

> Vähemmän liikennettä heillä olisi kuin nyt, vaikka voittaisivat sen maksimimäärän liikennettä (110 auton liikenteen), jonka tällä kierroksella voi voittaa. Yt-neuvottelut on edessä vaikka olisi paras.


Totta, mutta tarkoitin sitä, että luulen että juuri Nobina olisi voittanut enemmän kuin 110:n bussin liikenteen jos se olisi ollut mahdollista.

----------


## Melamies

"On käytetty", mutta miten sitä käytetty? Onko sitä käytetty osana tarjousehtoja vai onko sillä rajoitettu jonkun tarjoajan voittamia kohteita?

----------


## Tenava

> Totta, mutta tarkoitin sitä, että luulen että juuri Nobina olisi voittanut enemmän kuin 110:n bussin liikenteen jos se olisi ollut mahdollista.


Jos Transdev ei voita noin 100 auton liikennettä alkaa tosi suuret YT:t se koskee espoon sekä vantaan varikoita yhdessä että parempi olisi että jonkin laisia ajoja olis saatava.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kohde 207
> 
> 112 Tapiola - Matinkylä
> 112N Tapiola - Friisilänaukio
> 118 Tapiola - Suurpelto - Lasilaakso
> 118B Tapiola - Suurpelto
> 125 Tapiola - Kuitinmäki - Espoonlahti
> 125B Tapiola - Kuitinmäki
> 125N Kamppi - Latokaski
> ...


Voittajat:
207 Nobina
208 Nobina
209 Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne
210 Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne
211 Nobina
212 Nobina
213 Nobina
214 Transdev
215 Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne

----------


## hana

> Voittajat:
> 207 Nobina
> 208 Nobina
> 209 Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne
> 210 Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne
> 211 Nobina
> 212 Nobina
> 213 Nobina
> 214 Transdev
> 215 Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne


Kuinka monta bussia kohde 214 sisältää?

----------


## santeri82

> Kuinka monta bussia kohde 214 sisältää?


Kohde 214 sisältää 13 autoa.

----------


## KriZuu

Automäärät jakautuivat siis seuraavasti: Pohjolan Liikenne 98, Nobina 94 ja Transdev 13.

----------


## miksu

> Automäärät jakautuivat siis seuraavasti: Pohjolan Liikenne 98, Nobina 94 ja Transdev 13.



Paljonko kukin liikennöitsijä hävisi autoja tässä kilpailutuksessa?

----------


## aki

> Jos Transdev ei voita noin 100 auton liikennettä alkaa tosi suuret YT:t se koskee espoon sekä vantaan varikoita yhdessä että parempi olisi että jonkin laisia ajoja olis saatava.


Transdevn liikenne HSL-alueella kutistuu kovaa vauhtia. Vantaalla ajetaan enää muutamaa sisäistä ja seutulinjaa, Espoo menetettiin kokonaan. Eniten liikennettä taitaa  olla ensi syksynä Helsingin sisäisessä ja Keravan suunnan liikenteessä.
Osalle TDF:n kuskeista löytyy varmaan jatkossa töitä pölhölältä mutta on sinne varmaan pyrkimässä myös nykyisiä nobinan kuskeja kun nobinakin hävisi liikennettä.
Mitenköhän TDF:n varikkojen käy ensi vuonna? Suomenojalle ei kai enää ole käyttöä ja lopulle liikenteelle riittäisi varmaan vähempikin kuin nykyiset Tuupakka, Hakunila, Tattarisuo ja Koskela. Tosin nämä varikot ovat sijainniltaan hyvissä paikoissa linjaston puolesta. Tuupakka kuitenkin supistuu taas kun sinne siirrettyjä Espoon linjoja ei ensi syksynä enää ole. Järkeviä linjoja Tuupakkaan ei oikein enää jää kuin 411 ja 421. Linjat 20 ja 21/B voisi varmaan ajaa Koskelasta jos siellä vaan on tilaa.

----------


## Melamies

HSL:n tiedotteen mukaan voittoleikkuria käytettiin kohteen 210 (linjat 531, 531B ja 542) osalta, jolloin PL voitti toiseksi parhaalla tarjouksellaan.
PL on kokenut saman jo Kuopiossa, mutta HSL taitaa kokea ensi kertaa vapaaehtoisen liikaa maksamisen riemun.

----------


## Duracell

Onkos kellään tiedossa kalustomäärittelyjä näille linjoille?

----------


## Miska

> Transdevn liikenne HSL-alueella kutistuu kovaa vauhtia. Vantaalla ajetaan enää muutamaa sisäistä ja seutulinjaa, Espoo menetettiin kokonaan. Eniten liikennettä taitaa  olla ensi syksynä Helsingin sisäisessä ja Keravan suunnan liikenteessä.


Espooseen jää vielä linja 124 Tapiola - Tillinmäki, jota ajetaan linjan 31 sopimuksen optiolla. Myös linjaa 506 ajetaan optiolla, mutta se toki typistyy Helsingin sisäiseksi linjaksi Viikki - Meilahti. Ihan mahdotonta ei varmaan olisi, että Suomenojalle jäisi Koskelan tapainen pieni sivuvarikko, josta ajettaisiin Lauttasaaren linjoja ja linjaa 124, mutta toki muillakin varikoilla olisi noille linjoille tilaa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Paljonko kukin liikennöitsijä hävisi autoja tässä kilpailutuksessa?


Mikäli oikein laskin, niin automäärien muutokset ovat ainakin suuntaa antavasti seuraavat:

Nobina: 94 - 126 =  -32
Pohjolan Liikenne: 98 - 23 = +75
Transdev: 13 - 97 = -84

Lisäksi Pohjolalta vähenee linjastomuutosten takia linjoilta 106 ja 110 (uudet 113 ja 114) yksi auto (Tapiolan terminaalin valmistuttua vähenee vielä yksi) ja Kirkkonummen seutulinjoilta 4 autoa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Mikäli oikein laskin, niin automäärien muutokset ovat ainakin suuntaa antavasti seuraavat:
> 
> Nobina: 94 - 126 =  -32
> Pohjolan Liikenne: 98 - 23 = +75
> Transdev: 13 - 97 = -84
> 
> Lisäksi Pohjolalta vähenee linjastomuutosten takia linjoilta 106 ja 110 (uudet 113 ja 114) yksi auto (Tapiolan terminaalin valmistuttua vähenee vielä yksi) ja Kirkkonummen seutulinjoilta 4 autoa.


Lisäksi HelB -16 autoa.

----------


## hana

Joku näppärä voi laskea, että joko PL ohittaa Helbin HSL-liikenteessä bussien määrässä mitattuna? PL:llä taitaa jatkossa olla kaikki Mäkelänkatua kulkevat sisäiset linjat. Toisaalta Nobinalle ei jäänyt "keskustasta" mitään Helsingin sisäisiä. Toki heillä on Itä-Helsingissä vahva asema. Transdevin alamäki jatkuu ja jopa myynti voi olla tulossa. Helbikin todennäköisesti jatkaa pienenemistä Viikin Linjan alaisuudessa.

----------


## Melamies

> Joku näppärä voi laskea, että joko PL ohittaa Helbin HSL-liikenteessä bussien määrässä mitattuna? PL:llä taitaa jatkossa olla kaikki Mäkelänkatua kulkevat sisäiset linjat. Toisaalta Nobinalle ei jäänyt "keskustasta" mitään Helsingin sisäisiä. Toki heillä on Itä-Helsingissä vahva asema. Transdevin alamäki jatkuu ja jopa myynti voi olla tulossa. Helbikin todennäköisesti jatkaa pienenemistä Viikin Linjan alaisuudessa.


HelB ei ole vielä osallistunut uuden omistajansa ohjauksessa tarjouskierroksille. Uudella omistajalla on myös taipumusta luoviin yrityskauppoihin, joten voivathan ostaa myös kutistuneen Suomi-Transdevin, kun halvalla saavat.

----------


## KriZuu

> Joku näppärä voi laskea, että joko PL ohittaa Helbin HSL-liikenteessä bussien määrässä mitattuna? PL:llä taitaa jatkossa olla kaikki Mäkelänkatua kulkevat sisäiset linjat. Toisaalta Nobinalle ei jäänyt "keskustasta" mitään Helsingin sisäisiä. Toki heillä on Itä-Helsingissä vahva asema. Transdevin alamäki jatkuu ja jopa myynti voi olla tulossa. Helbikin todennäköisesti jatkaa pienenemistä Viikin Linjan alaisuudessa.


Taitaapi juuri mennä. Nopeasti laskeskelin, että ensi syksystä alkaen HelBin automäärä on 270 ja Pohjolan 282.

----------


## kuukanko

Tässä PDF:iä kilpailun ratkaisusta:

Kalustopisteet
Kokonaispisteet ja kustannukset
Yhteenveto tarjouksista

----------


## aki

Silmiin pisti että näköjään Leiniön liikennekin tarjosi muutamasta Espoon kohteesta. Tammelund puolestaan tarjosi kummastakin Helsingin sisäisestä kohteesta joten ilmeisesti yhtiöllä on haluja edelleenkin laajentua.

----------


## Wito

Noteerattavaa on myöskin, että Oy Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Ab on tarjonnut uusiin autoihinsa USB-pistokkeet (18kpl) / auto. Kilpailu on edelleen HSL-liikenteessä kovaa, ja innovaatioilla voi näköjään saada aika paljon pisteitä!

----------


## Rehtori

Mielenkiintoinen tuo turvavideoinnovaatio. Millainenkohan se on?

Transdev taitaa hankkia LLE-120:sta sekä A1:ksi, että A2:ksi.

----------


## Eppu

> HSL taitaa kokea ensi kertaa vapaaehtoisen liikaa maksamisen riemun.


No mutta liikaa maksamisen riemuahan koko HSL onkin ollut koko ajan ainakin veronmaksajan näkökulmasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> No mutta liikaa maksamisen riemuahan koko HSL onkin ollut koko ajan ainakin veronmaksajan näkökulmasta.


Millä perusteella?

----------


## Duracell

> HelB ei ole vielä osallistunut uuden omistajansa ohjauksessa tarjouskierroksille. Uudella omistajalla on myös taipumusta luoviin yrityskauppoihin, joten voivathan ostaa myös kutistuneen Suomi-Transdevin, kun halvalla saavat.


HelB tarjosi kohteissa 212, 214 ja 215

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:39 ----------




> PL:llä taitaa jatkossa olla kaikki Mäkelänkatua kulkevat sisäiset linjat. Toisaalta Nobinalle ei jäänyt "keskustasta" mitään Helsingin sisäisiä.


H62 menee Mäkelänkatua ja Nobinalla.

Kohde 215 oli ainoa mitä Nobina ei tarjonnu

----------


## Karosa

> H62 menee Mäkelänkatua ja Nobinalla.


h62 lakkautetaan ensi syksynä.  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> h62 lakkautetaan ensi syksynä.


Joo. 51 alkaa kiertää Maunulan kautta arkisin sekä lauantaisin sekä 66K iltaisin sekä pyhäisin.

----------


## aki

> Joo. 51 alkaa kiertää Maunulan kautta arkisin sekä lauantaisin sekä 66K iltaisin sekä pyhäisin.


joko tämä on lyöty lukkoon HSL:ssä? Maunulalaisethan ovat kovasti vastustaneet suunniteltuja muutoksia. Mielestäni olisikin selkeämpää säilyttää linja 51 nykyisellä reitillään ja laittaa linja 66 koukkaamaan vanhan-Maunulan kautta. Näin ei tarvittaisi mitään ylimääräistä K-versiota ja samalla säilyisi suora yhteys Sörnäisten metroasemalle ja Rautatientorille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:39 ----------




> Suunnitelmassa linjat on esitetty näin:
> 
> 20 Katajaharju - Ruoholahti
> 21 Vattuniemi - Erottaja
> 21B Vattuniemi - Lauttasaari


Tämä versio oli näköjään jälleen päätynyt HSL:n kilpailutustulostiedotteen linjaluetteloon. Voisivat nyt vihdoin siellä höselissä päättää mihin nuo Larun linjat menevät :Smile:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mielenkiintoinen tuo turvavideoinnovaatio. Millainenkohan se on?
> 
> Transdev taitaa hankkia LLE-120:sta sekä A1:ksi, että A2:ksi.


Eikös A2:een kuitenkin vaadita takaovi?

----------


## hana

ESLL näyttää poistuvan ensi syksynä kokonaan HSL-alueelta jos ja kun eivät voita mitään helmikuussa ratkeavassa kilpailutuksessa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Mitenkä Transdevin voittamassa kohteessa ei puhuta mitään teliautoista? 20N liikennöi myös viikonlopun aamuöinä ja silloinhan kaikki kalusto on telejä.

----------


## Melamies

> HelB tarjosi kohteissa 212, 214 ja 215


Mutta uusi omistaja tuskin ehti paljoakaan aivoittelemaan nyt ratkennutta tarjouskilpailua, pointtini oli, että HelB lienee jatkossa täysillä mukana tarjouskierroksilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Transdev taitaa hankkia LLE-120:sta sekä A1:ksi, että A2:ksi.


Kalustolistassa A2:t on tarjottu LLE-127:nä. Paikkoja on samanverran kuin LLE-120:ssä, mutta istuinväljyys on parempi. Pituus lienee 12,7 m. Tuleekohan noihin sitten takaovikin Paunun tyyliin?

----------


## Zambo

> Kalustolistassa A2:t on tarjottu LLE-127:nä. Paikkoja on samanverran kuin LLE-120:ssä, mutta istuinväljyys on parempi. Pituus lienee 12,7 m. Tuleekohan noihin sitten takaovikin Paunun tyyliin?


A2:ssa on oltava takaovi, jotta se on A2 ja vähintään 39 paikkaa. Paunun takaovelliset LLE120:t eivät taida olla 39 paikkaisia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> A2:ssa on oltava takaovi, jotta se on A2 ja vähintään 39 paikkaa. Paunun takaovelliset LLE120:t eivät taida olla 39 paikkaisia.


Kalustolistassa A2 on 40-paikkainen ja LLE-127:stä puuttuu yksi paikka, mistä sitten on vähennetty 0,2 pistettä per auto.

Tuo ylimääräinen 0,7 metriä auttanee sitten mahduttamaan samaan autoon takaoven ja 39 paikkaa.

----------


## Tenava

> Mitenkä Transdevin voittamassa kohteessa ei puhuta mitään teliautoista? 20N liikennöi myös viikonlopun aamuöinä ja silloinhan kaikki kalusto on telejä.


Ens syksynä ei ole enään 20N.

----------


## 339-DF

> Millä perusteella?


Jatkuvasti nousevat kuntaosuudet, jotka aiheuttavat kunnissa tyytymättömyyttä sekä hulppeat korotukset lipunhintoihin tilanteessa, jossa maan inflaatio on nollassa tai jopa miinuksella.

----------


## aki

> Ens syksynä ei ole enään 20N.


Millä linjalla sitten hoidetaan yhteydet Keskustan ja Lauttasaaren välillä metroliikenteen päättymisen jälkeen?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Millä linjalla sitten hoidetaan yhteydet Keskustan ja Lauttasaaren välillä metroliikenteen päättymisen jälkeen?


HSL:n omassa tiedotteessa ja kalustopisteluettelossa 20N mainitaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitenkä Transdevin voittamassa kohteessa ei puhuta mitään teliautoista? 20N liikennöi myös viikonlopun aamuöinä ja silloinhan kaikki kalusto on telejä.


Eikö tuosta ole aika selvästi pääteltävissä, että ensi syksynä 20N:ää ei enää ajeta teleillä.




> Jatkuvasti nousevat kuntaosuudet, jotka aiheuttavat kunnissa tyytymättömyyttä sekä hulppeat korotukset lipunhintoihin tilanteessa, jossa maan inflaatio on nollassa tai jopa miinuksella.


Kuten tiedät, nousevat kuntaosuudet ja lippujen hinnat johtuvat pääosin infrahankkeista, ei HSL:stä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuten tiedät, nousevat kuntaosuudet ja lippujen hinnat johtuvat pääosin infrahankkeista, ei HSL:stä.


Tiedän. Ja tiedän myös, että kuntapäättäjät ovat tehneet HSL:stä tässä sijaiskärsijän taikka syntipukin, koska kansahan näkee vain kalliimmat liput (ja huonomman liikennepalvelun), eikä se osaa syyttää rakennusliikkeitä tai esimerkiksi edesmennyttä Loukoa. Nostan hattua sille, että HSL yrittää tuoda tilannetta esiin tiedotteillaan. Mutta kyllä tuossa olisi silti paikallaan ottaa järeämmät aseet käyttöön. Kivenlahden-metro viimeistään tekee seudun joukkoliikenteestä poskettoman kallista, jos sekin pitäisi sisällyttää lippujen hintoihin. Ja kun päättäjät heräävät tuon huomaamaan, niin silloin hyvätkin hankkeet, kuten Laajasalo tai Jokeri, jätetään tekemättä lippujen hinnannoston pelossa.

----------


## Melamies

> Tiedän. Ja tiedän myös, että kuntapäättäjät ovat tehneet HSL:stä tässä sijaiskärsijän taikka syntipukin, koska kansahan näkee vain kalliimmat liput (ja huonomman liikennepalvelun), eikä se osaa syyttää rakennusliikkeitä tai esimerkiksi edesmennyttä Loukoa. Nostan hattua sille, että HSL yrittää tuoda tilannetta esiin tiedotteillaan. Mutta kyllä tuossa olisi silti paikallaan ottaa järeämmät aseet käyttöön. Kivenlahden-metro viimeistään tekee seudun joukkoliikenteestä poskettoman kallista, jos sekin pitäisi sisällyttää lippujen hintoihin. Ja kun päättäjät heräävät tuon huomaamaan, niin silloin hyvätkin hankkeet, kuten Laajasalo tai Jokeri, jätetään tekemättä lippujen hinnannoston pelossa.


Metropolihöyrypäiden tavoitteena on ahtaa seutu täyteen asukkaita. Jos he onnistuvat, on lipunmaksajiakin enemmän. Ja ehkä veronmaksajiakin, jos joku muistaa haalia asuntojen lisäksi yrityksiä eli työpaikkoja.

----------


## Kani

> Tiedän. Ja tiedän myös, että kuntapäättäjät ovat tehneet HSL:stä tässä sijaiskärsijän taikka syntipukin, koska kansahan näkee vain kalliimmat liput (ja huonomman liikennepalvelun), eikä se osaa syyttää rakennusliikkeitä tai esimerkiksi edesmennyttä Loukoa. Nostan hattua sille, että HSL yrittää tuoda tilannetta esiin tiedotteillaan.


Asia on noinkin, mutta ei ihan niin, että HSL on vain katsonut sivusta, kun metroon syydetään rahaa. Jo silloin, kun Espoon joukkoliikennettä suunniteltiin HSL-aikakautta edeltäneessä YTV:ssä, sen johdolla tehty Pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma 2002 liputti vahvasti Länsimetron rakentamisen puolesta. Hintalappu oli silloin YTV:n papereissa 412 miljoonaa. Joten ei HSL (YTV) ole tässä ollut mikään puolueeton sivustakatsoja tai uhri.

----------


## 339-DF

> Asia on noinkin, mutta ei ihan niin, että HSL on vain katsonut sivusta, kun metroon syydetään rahaa. Jo silloin, kun Espoon joukkoliikennettä suunniteltiin HSL-aikakautta edeltäneessä YTV:ssä, sen johdolla tehty Pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma 2002 liputti vahvasti Länsimetron rakentamisen puolesta. Hintalappu oli silloin YTV:n papereissa 412 miljoonaa. Joten ei HSL (YTV) ole tässä ollut mikään puolueeton sivustakatsoja tai uhri.


HSL on tietysti YTV:n perillinen monessakin mielessä, vähän liikaakin. Silti en haluaisi syyttää nykyisiä höseliläisiä menneiden vuosien metrofanaatikoiden toilailuista. Onhan sieltä pantu pahimmat propellipäät pihalle jo vuosia sitten. Ja toisaalta  Kivenlahden metron Louko vei päätöksentekoon käytännössä välittämättä HSL:n ajatuksista. Mahdettiinko niitä ajatuksia edes kysyä missään vaiheessa, HLJ:n wishlistiä lukuunottamatta?

Mä pelkään, että nämä loukoilut ovat pilanneet pitkäksi aikaa investointimahdollisuudet myös hyviltä investoinneilta. Laajasalon uskon olevan poikkeus, koska Helsinki ajaa sitä nyt voimakkaasti ja koska sen hyödyt ovat sen verran suuret. Mutta senkin kohdalla pitäisi tehdä päätös siitä, millä se maksetaan. Maanarvon nousulla, kunnallisverotulojen kasvulla, uusien joukkoliikennematkustajien lipputuloilla vaiko lipunhintoja korottamalla. Jos HSL ei lähde taistelemaan sopimusten muuttamisesta tältä osin, olen pettynyt.

----------


## Yawara

> Paljonko kukin liikennöitsijä hävisi autoja tässä kilpailutuksessa?



Helb ei voittanut yhtään linjaa, hävisikö jotain tällä kierroksella ja onko siellä taas YT neuvottelut tiedossa?

----------


## Gulf

> Helb ei voittanut yhtään linjaa, hävisikö jotain tällä kierroksella ja onko siellä taas YT neuvottelut tiedossa?


102 ja 103 loppuu, mutta ei vaikuta kuljettajatilanteeseen. YT:tä ei siis ole tiedossa.

----------


## Kani

> 102 ja 103 loppuu, mutta ei vaikuta kuljettajatilanteeseen.


Miten on mahdollista, ettei se vaikuta kuljettajatilanteeseen?

----------


## iiko

> Miten on mahdollista, ettei se vaikuta kuljettajatilanteeseen?


Olisko vaikka siitä syystä, että edellisissä kilpailutuksissa on tullut lisää linjoja?

----------


## hana

> Miten on mahdollista, ettei se vaikuta kuljettajatilanteeseen?


Helbin kokoisessa yrityksessä pelkästään eläkkeelle jääviä ja muuten työpaikkaa vaihtavia on niin paljon, että irtisanomisia ei tarvita ja ainahan voi purkaa pekkaskertymiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Hesari kertoo http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1449717414901 , että liityntäliikenteen kustannukset ovat 46 Me vuodessa, mikä on 9 % budjetoitua vähemmän. Jos toimittaja on kirjannut tuon oikein, niin 50,5 Me oli siis budjetti ja nyt pärjätään 4,5 Me halvemmalla. Hyvä näin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesari kertoo http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1449717414901 , että liityntäliikenteen kustannukset ovat 46 Me vuodessa, mikä on 9 % budjetoitua vähemmän. Jos toimittaja on kirjannut tuon oikein, niin 50,5 Me oli siis budjetti ja nyt pärjätään 4,5 Me halvemmalla. Hyvä näin.


Ei niin kovin hyvä. Metroa perusteltaessa luvattiin, että bussiliikenteen kustannukset laskevat noin 20 M. Ja niiden tilalle tulevat sitten metron kustannukset, joista yksi Espoon oma arvio on noin 40 M vuodessa. Espoon joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannukset (bussit ja junat) ovat olleet noin 55 M/vuosi. Junat luultavasti puuttuvat tuosta 46 M bussikustannuksesta. Mielestäni rehellistä uutisointia olisi ollut kertoa nimenomaan tästä kokonaisuudesta, ei luoda mielikuvaa siitä, että metro säästää 4,5 M.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Tuo uutinenhan kertoi vain, paljonko liikennöitsijöiden liityntäliikenteestä tarjouskilpailussa vaatima korvaus erosi kyseiselle kilpailukierrokselle ennakkoon budjetoidusta. Kyseiset luvut eivät vastaa siihen, paljonko metro+liityntä-konseptin hintaero on nykyiseen bussiratkaisuun.

----------


## Miska

> Ei niin kovin hyvä. Metroa perusteltaessa luvattiin, että bussiliikenteen kustannukset laskevat noin 20 M. Ja niiden tilalle tulevat sitten metron kustannukset, joista yksi Espoon oma arvio on noin 40 M vuodessa. Espoon joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannukset (bussit ja junat) ovat olleet noin 55 M/vuosi. Junat luultavasti puuttuvat tuosta 46 M bussikustannuksesta. Mielestäni rehellistä uutisointia olisi ollut kertoa nimenomaan tästä kokonaisuudesta, ei luoda mielikuvaa siitä, että metro säästää 4,5 M.
> 
> Antero


Noissa kilpailukierroksen 37 kustannuksissa on mukana lähes 40 auton kohde Pohjois-Helsingin liikennettä sekä lukuisia Espoon poikittaislinjoja, joten luvuista ei voi suoraan tehdä päätelmiä Länsimetron liityntäliikenteen tai Espoon joukkoliikenteen kustannuksista. Toisaalta joitakin uusia Etelä-Espoon linjoja tullaan liikennöimään nykyisten liikennöintisopimusten optioilla eli nämä linjat eivät olleet mukana tuossa kilpailussa. Ottamatta kantaa Länsimetron mielekkyyteen totean vielä, että kokonaan oma lukunsa on toki sitten se, että tulevat liityntälinjat tulevat tosiasiassa palvelemaan myös Espoon sisäisiä liikkumistarpeita kuten koulu-, asiointi- ja vapaa-ajanmatkoja (aivan kuten liityntälinjat Itä-Helsingissäkin) eli puhtaasti metron kustannuksiksi niitä ei oikein voi laskea.

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeuden sivujen mukaan kilpailun ratkaisusta on jätetty valitus markkinaoikeuteen 22.12.2015.

----------


## Karosa

> kilpailun ratkaisusta on jätetty valitus markkinaoikeuteen


Lyhyesti: Yllättyneitä olivat?  :Very Happy:

----------


## hana

> Lyhyesti: Yllättyneitä olivat?


Onko edelleen kyse tuosta 110 bussin rajasta vai jostain muusta?

----------


## tkp

> Lyhyesti: Yllättyneitä olivat?


Onkohan Klovista laitettu "hyvää joulua"-kortti Pasilan suuntaan valituksen liitteenä  :Wink:

----------


## PepeB

> Onkohan Klovista laitettu "hyvää joulua"-kortti Pasilan suuntaan valituksen liitteenä


Säästää yhden postimaksun  :Very Happy:

----------


## J_J

> Onkohan Klovista laitettu "hyvää joulua"-kortti Pasilan suuntaan valituksen liitteenä


Allekirjoituksessa "miten meni niinku omasta mielestä?"  :Wink:

----------


## hana

> Markkinaoikeuden sivujen mukaan kilpailun ratkaisusta on jätetty valitus markkinaoikeuteen 22.12.2015.


Millainen aikataulu noitten valitusten käsittelyssä on?

----------


## kuukanko

> Millainen aikataulu noitten valitusten käsittelyssä on?


Markkinaoikeuden keskimääräinen käsittelyaika on n. 9 kk. Noin kuukauden sisällä tulee yleensä välipäätös, saako hankintasopimusta tehdä ennen varsinaista ratkaisua. Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisusta voi vielä valittaa korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen, jossa käsittelyajat ovat vielä pidemmät.

Jos markkinaoikeus kieltää välipäätöksellä hankintasopimuksen tekemisen ennen lainvoimaista oikeuden päätöstä asiassa, saa tilaaja tilata liikenteen väliaikaisesti oman vapaan valintansa mukaan keneltä tahansa tarjouskilpailuun osallistuneelta tai nykyiseltä liikennöitsijältä.

----------


## aki

> Ens syksynä ei ole enään 20N.


Liikennöintisuunnitelman uusimmassa luonnoksessa 12.1 sanotaan ettei linjan 20N reittiin tule muutosta. Lisäksi Lauttasaarentien kautta alkaa kulkemaan yölinja 112N.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:06 ----------




> Mitenkä Transdevin voittamassa kohteessa ei puhuta mitään teliautoista? 20N liikennöi myös viikonlopun aamuöinä ja silloinhan kaikki kalusto on telejä.


Voisi kuvitella että jatkossa linjan 20N yöliikenne hoidetaan nykyistä tiheämmällä vuorovälillä kun kerran 2-akselisilla ajetaan. Nykyisellä vuorovälillä ei millään kaikki mahdu lyhyisiin busseihin ainakaan pe-la aamuyöiden lähtöihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyisellä vuorovälillä ei millään kaikki mahdu lyhyisiin busseihin ainakaan pe-la aamuyöiden lähtöihin.


Aika väljää niissä on ollut kun olen itse matkustanut. Vain pikkujouluaikaan on osa joutunut seisomaan.

----------


## kuukanko

HSL on tänään julkaissut jälki-ilmoituksen tehdyistä sopimuksista. Kohteista 207a, 208, 211, 212, 213a ja 215 on tehty sopimukset voittaneiden liikennöitsijöiden kanssa. Kohteista 209b ja 210 on tehty väliaikaiset sopimukset Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen kanssa eli ilmeisesti ainakin ne kohteet ovat markkinaoikeuden käsittelyssä. Kohdetta 214 (Transdevin voittama Lauttasaaren kohde) jälki-ilmoituksesta ei löydy lainkaan.

----------


## vristo

"Transdev Espoo Oy on pyytänyt Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän (HSL) hyväksyntää bussiliikenteen kohteen 214 liikennöintisopimuksen siirtämiselle Tammelundin Liikenne Oy:lle yhtiön merkittävän rakenneuudistusjärjestelyn johdosta."

http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2016432-5.HTM

----------


## hana

> "Transdev Espoo Oy on pyytänyt Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän (HSL) hyväksyntää bussiliikenteen kohteen 214 liikennöintisopimuksen siirtämiselle Tammelundin Liikenne Oy:lle yhtiön merkittävän rakenneuudistusjärjestelyn johdosta."
> 
> http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2016432-5.HTM


Tammelundista alkaa tulla jo merkittävä toimija HSL-alueella ja laajenemista ei ainakaan haittaa pienet hallintokulut ja Akt:n tessin ainakin osittainen noudattamatta jättäminen.

----------


## kuukanko

> "Transdev Espoo Oy on pyytänyt Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän (HSL) hyväksyntää bussiliikenteen kohteen 214 liikennöintisopimuksen siirtämiselle Tammelundin Liikenne Oy:lle yhtiön merkittävän rakenneuudistusjärjestelyn johdosta."


Transdev on siis supistamassa toimintaa rankalla kädellä, kun Lauttasaaren linjat annetaan Tammelundille, vaikka Transdevillä itsellänsä olisi Transdev Helsinki, jonka toinen varikko on ihan Tammelundin varikon vieressä ja toinen (Koskela) vielä lähempänä Lauttasaarta kuin Tattarisuo. Odotan nyt jännityksellä, tarjoaako Transdev enää ollenkaan HSL:n kilpailuihin, vai ajetaanko toiminta vaan alas nykyisten sopimusten päättyessä.

----------


## J_J

> Tammelundista alkaa tulla jo merkittävä toimija HSL-alueella ja laajenemista ei ainakaan haittaa pienet hallintokulut ja Akt:n tessin ainakin osittainen noudattamatta jättäminen.


Eikö HSL vaadi tarjouskilpailuihin osallistujilta AKT:n tai muun yleissitovan TES:n noudattamista?

----------


## hana

> Eikö HSL vaadi tarjouskilpailuihin osallistujilta AKT:n tai muun yleissitovan TES:n noudattamista?


En tiedä mitä tessiä Tammelund käyttää, mutta esim. pekkasten osalta ei ainakaan Akt:n.

----------


## vristo

> Eikö HSL vaadi tarjouskilpailuihin osallistujilta AKT:n tai muun yleissitovan TES:n noudattamista?


Ote HSL:n bussiliikenteen tarjouskilpailujen yleisistä ehdoista:

"Liikennöitsijän tulee sopimuskauden aikana noudattaa työnantaja-
ja työntekijäjärjestöjen välisiä sopimuksia sekä niissä erikseen sovittuja 
menettelytapoja ja työsuhteen ehtoja (sopimus 8.2.1998/piirisovittelija 
Lonka) sekä kulloinkin voimassa olevaa oikeuskäytäntöä."

Aika yksiselitteistä.

----------


## zige94

> En tiedä mitä tessiä Tammelund käyttää, mutta esim. pekkasten osalta ei ainakaan Akt:n.


Mihin perustat tämän? Tälläsille jutuille/väitteille yleensä odotetaan lähteitä myös.

----------


## Karosa

> Mihin perustat tämän? Tälläsille jutuille/väitteille yleensä odotetaan lähteitä myös.


Ihan nähtyä heidän työsopimuksesta. Työaika on heillä n. 76 tuntia kahdessa viikossa, eli alittaa 80 tunnin jolloin pekkasia ei kerry -> niitä ei tarvitse maksaa.

EDIT: tässähän siitä olikin juttua: http://jlf.fi/f12/946-tammelundin-li...tml#post185497

----------


## hana

> Mihin perustat tämän? Tälläsille jutuille/väitteille yleensä odotetaan lähteitä myös.


Useita tuttujani on töissä Tammelundilla. Tarkoitukseni ei ollut tällä viestillä tuomita Tammelundia vaan todeta se, että esim. tuo kohta työsopimuksesta tuo sille kilpailuetua muihin verrattuna.

----------


## aki

> Transdev on siis supistamassa toimintaa rankalla kädellä, kun Lauttasaaren linjat annetaan Tammelundille, vaikka Transdevillä itsellänsä olisi Transdev Helsinki, jonka toinen varikko on ihan Tammelundin varikon vieressä ja toinen (Koskela) vielä lähempänä Lauttasaarta kuin Tattarisuo. Odotan nyt jännityksellä, tarjoaako Transdev enää ollenkaan HSL:n kilpailuihin, vai ajetaanko toiminta vaan alas nykyisten sopimusten päättyessä.


Näyttäisi tosiaan vähän siltä että TDF olisi heittämässä pyyhettä kehään HSL-liikenteessä. Ensi vuonna päättyy linjojen 74, 411, 421, 506, 562, 573 ja 587 sopimukset. Jäljelle jää enää Helsingin linjat 55, 63, 68, 69, 71, 71V sekä Keravan linjat 5, 633, 738 ja 973. Jos TDF ei enää osallistu uusiin kilpailutuksiin, niin silloin operointi HSL-alueella päättyy vuoden 2019 aikana kun Helsingin ja Keravan sopimukset päättyvät.

----------


## zige94

> Useita tuttujani on töissä Tammelundilla. Tarkoitukseni ei ollut tällä viestillä tuomita Tammelundia vaan todeta se, että esim. tuo kohta työsopimuksesta tuo sille kilpailuetua muihin verrattuna.


Juu ei itseäni kiinnosta vaikka tuomitsisit Tammenlundia, yleensä vaan tuon kaltaisille heitolle olisi hyvä kertoa lähde, ihan vaikka juuri tuo "tuttujani on töissä Tammenlundilla"  :Smile:  Karosa kuitenkin myös linkkasi ketjuun, jossa aihetta on käsitelty.



> Ihan nähtyä heidän työsopimuksesta. Työaika on heillä n. 76 tuntia kahdessa viikossa, eli alittaa 80 tunnin jolloin pekkasia ei kerry -> niitä ei tarvitse maksaa.
> 
> EDIT: tässähän siitä olikin juttua: http://jlf.fi/f12/946-tammelundin-li...tml#post185497

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihan nähtyä heidän työsopimuksesta. Työaika on heillä n. 76 tuntia kahdessa viikossa, eli alittaa 80 tunnin jolloin pekkasia ei kerry -> niitä ei tarvitse maksaa.


Millähän tavalla tässä ei noudateta TES:iä? Jos pekkasia ei kerry 76 tunnin työajalla, niin sitten ei kerry.

Jos työntekijä haluaa tehdä enemmän kuin 76 tuntia töitä viikossa, on hänellä tietysti oikeus vaihtaa työpaikkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Millähän tavalla tässä ei noudateta TES:iä? Jos pekkasia ei kerry 76 tunnin työajalla, niin sitten ei kerry.


Linja-autonkuljettajilla pekkasia kertyy myös 76 tunnin työajalla. TES:ssä lukee: _Työajan lyhennys koskee myös osa-aikaisia työntekijöitä riippumatta siitä, miten osa-aikajärjestely on toteutettu. Osa-aikaisen työntekijän työaikaa lyhennetään 2 kohdassa esitetyn taulukon perusteella suhteessa hänen tekemäänsä säännölliseen työaikaan._

Toisaalta suuri määrä 76 tunnin työsuhteita on TES:n vastainen, koska TES:ssä lukee: _Säännöllinen työaika on 80 tuntia 2-viikkojaksossa._

En osaa sitten sanoa, onko Tammelundin Liikenne jo muuttanut käytäntöjään tuon n. vuoden takaisen työaika- ja pekkasjupakan jälkeen.

----------


## kuukanko

Nobina 777:ään on asennettu peruutuskamera.

----------


## Rehtori

> Markkinaoikeuden sivujen mukaan kilpailun ratkaisusta on jätetty valitus markkinaoikeuteen 22.12.2015.


Nobina sai markkinaoikeudessa turpiin 5-1. No pientä kiusaa sai aikaan kiukuttelemalla, eikä maksanut edes 20k:a omien kulujen päälle.

http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...370625306.html

----------


## Karosa

> Nobina sai markkinaoikeudessa turpiin 5-1. No pientä kiusaa sai aikaan kiukuttelemalla, eikä maksanut edes 20k:a omien kulujen päälle.
> 
> http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...370625306.html


Nobina voisi perustaa näiden jatkuvien valituksien vuoksi asianajotoimiston Nobina Law Finland Oy, sloganiksi kelpaisi melkein alkuperäinen pienin muutoksin: "kaikki haluavat valittaa kanssamme".  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Nobina sai markkinaoikeudessa turpiin 5-1.


Jälki-ilmoituksen mukaan Pohjolan Liikenteen varsinaiset sopimukset kohteissa 209b ja 210 alkavat 14.8.2017 ja päättyvät kesäliikennekauden 2024 loppuessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tammelundin Liikenne ajaa Lauttasaaren linjoja 2026 kesäliikenteen loppuun: https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/vhp/202110985.PDF

----------

